# Puppy Strangles



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

After over a week of rashes, lethargy, and trips to the vet, the verdict is in -- Milo has Puppy Strangles (aka Juvenile Cellulitis and Puppy Head Gland Disease). :'(

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppy_strangles
http://voices.yahoo.com/facts-puppy-strangles-cause-care-10368931.html?cat=53
http://www.findavet.us/2011/08/treat-dogs-juvenile-cellulitis/

I posted about Milo's shivering and being out of it over a week ago. A couple days after that post, she refused to eat and had more pustules around her body and one on each lower eyelid. Of course it was on a Saturday that she was acting very lethargic so I took her to the ER vet and at that point they didn't know what it was but we were given antibiotics. On Monday we had a re-check at our vet and she was given a Rimadyl shot, as well as Benadryl and they did blood work. She felt SO much better as soon as we got home and started playing again. She ate and acted more like herself. Blood work came back and everything was within normal range. Tuesday and Wednesday, she started getting more and more lethargic again, and sadly, started eating less. The pustules started breaking out and her eyes were gunky. This morning she looked her worst -- lower lip & jaw very swollen. I took her in again and the vet said Milo has Puppy Strangles. It is often misdiagnosed as strap or some other bacterial infection or allergy. The Wiki page above is spot-on what Milo is going through except her ears are fine. The vet took a swab of the broken pustules and sure enough, hardly any bacteria, so it wasn't a bacterial infection but an auto-immune case. She told me to stop Rimadyl immediately and we have to treat aggressively with Prednisone this weekend. Next re-check is Monday. 

This is a very quick summary and we are all hoping she turns around very soon. We miss our active, happy little girl. She has been such a trouper. As horrible as she might feel, she has been a great sport with the pills and her sores getting wiped, etc. I even have to hand-feed her to make sure she eats! We hope she comes out of this okay.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure I speak for us all and wish Milo a speedy and full recovery Eastbayer.


----------



## SFmerritt (Oct 4, 2012)

Merritt is sending her little sister some love. Get better soon Milo.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh poor thing! :-[

Sendings loads of good thoughts and wishing a quick recovery for Milo.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We hope Milo starts to feel better soon.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor Milo!!! Riley & Cooper send kisses & "roo roos" for little baby Milo. I'm sure she'll be feeling better soon!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor Milo, it must be very hard for you to see her so ill. Hope she makes a speedy recovery.

I have heard of strangles in horses - very serious (notifiable disease) and highly contagious. They get pistula sacks of infection on their throat glands. Sounds very similar.

Get well soon Milo xxx

Keep us posted.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Milo is sick... Poor little thing!! :'(

GET WELL SOON, MILO! Or as they say in obedience school, HEAL!! (Hope she is feeling better soon.)


----------



## GinsterTheViz (May 28, 2020)

My boy had the same thing when he was a puppy- we noticed his eyes were getting really swollen and nasty and we took him to the vets a few times where he was misdiagnosed with bacterial infections in his eyes but we came back and a senior vet figured out he did in fact have puppy strangles. he was put on steroids for about 3 months and eye drops and it affected his eyes so badly, he could barely see out of them, it also scabbed up his ears and lost some fur around his head area. he was still eating but seemed a bit lethargic at the worst times. Thankfully he made a full recovery escaping with minimal scarring around his eyes but one thing we did notice is that the steroids did stunt his growth a bit as he was predicted to be quite a large dog but has now maxed out at 25kg, it’s cute because he still has all his wrinkles from where is body was prepared for him to be big but he never filled it out ! His tear ducts don’t function as well so does get a bit of gunk around his eyes sometimes but apart from that he is athletic and a very happy boy now!!! i’ve attached a photo of his eyes and even then they weren’t at their worst  also attached one from recently now he’s 13 months old!!


----------

